# Coyote problem



## aquaholic2

How many others here are tired of the growing problem with coyotes in their deer hunting areas...? We have owned/hunted property in Perry Co for 30 yrs when there were none, and seen the coyote population expand each of the last 10-15 yrs. A few yrs ago we started seeing them in trail cams, then caught images of them with fawns in their mouths. Now you hear them howl from every ridge top almost nightly, and we are seeing them from tree stands regularly. These trends define an unchecked expanding population boom that has our deer herd on the decline. This past weekend, one of our hunters had one trot up to 20yds with a painted wooden stake we use for distance markers at stands in it's mouth...? NO idea what the critter had in mind with that stake but these encounters are a wake up call...
I have heard DOW folks continue to ignore the impact on our heard, and show no interest in any bounty program....I disagree...Our forefathers cleared tis land of predators with a bounty system, and it is time to bring this back for coyotes before the deer herd slides back to 1950's levels...don't think it can't happen.
I would like feed back on how many would be interested in working with state hunting organizations to fund a "private" bounty program rewarding anyone who produces a coyote carcass....?


----------



## matticito

Why not just trap them?


----------



## snagless-1

.223


----------



## hailtothethief

Dont leave deer guts in your woods.


----------



## Stevo

Look into using Snare's, dont have to check very often & very effective.


----------



## miked913

Stevo said:


> Look into using Snare's, dont have to check very often & very effective.


You must check them every calendar day and if you think either of those things you said you have obviously never seen one in person, let alone used one.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

aquaholic2 said:


> How many others here are tired of the growing problem with coyotes in their deer hunting areas...? We have owned/hunted property in Perry Co for 30 yrs when there were none, and seen the coyote population expand each of the last 10-15 yrs. A few yrs ago we started seeing them in trail cams, then caught images of them with fawns in their mouths. Now you hear them howl from every ridge top almost nightly, and we are seeing them from tree stands regularly. These trends define an unchecked expanding population boom that has our deer herd on the decline. This past weekend, one of our hunters had one trot up to 20yds with a painted wooden stake we use for distance markers at stands in it's mouth...? NO idea what the critter had in mind with that stake but these encounters are a wake up call...
> I have heard DOW folks continue to ignore the impact on our heard, and show no interest in any bounty program....I disagree...Our forefathers cleared tis land of predators with a bounty system, and it is time to bring this back for coyotes before the deer herd slides back to 1950's levels...don't think it can't happen.
> I would like feed back on how many would be interested in working with state hunting organizations to fund a "private" bounty program rewarding anyone who produces a coyote carcass....?


Did he kill the coyote?


----------



## Muddy

A bounty is never going to happen. I agree, there are too many coyotes in many areas. You just have to get out there and kill them.


----------



## 0utwest

Sorry but the fact is there here to stay and the odds are when the end time comes in my opinion they will be one of the last living things on earth . They know how to adapt and survive anywhere Just ask people in western states they have trapped , shot , and years ago even tried to poison them out to no avail. and this is a lot of big open country . You need to do as others have stated shoot them when you can and trap them as well and keep the heat on them and not let up !


----------



## jl106112

I would be more than happy to help you clear some of your coyotes after deer season in the spring. Just got a new night vision scope for my AR that I am itching to use. Free of charge


----------



## Doboy

jl106112 said:


> I would be more than happy to help you clear some of your coyotes after deer season in the spring. Just got a new night vision scope for my AR that I am itching to use. Free of charge




lol,,, I just wrote Aqua a FYI, PM.
ALL HE HAS TO DO IS GIVE SOMEONE PERMISSION TO HUNT 'EM AFTER SEASON,,,, or 
a PLACE TO PARK A CAMPER ON HIS PROPERTY!!!
The yotes are all over the State Game Lands,,, down around Zanesville, Dresden, Dillion,,,,,, Muskingum River. I know that for fact.
Put out some fish carcasses in a hanging basket, or a road-kill gut pile, up on a stump. 
If you feed 'em,,,, they will come! ;>)


----------



## bobk

I use a stake and tie all the deer carcasses to the stake. Works very good and I have a 80 yard shot out of my blind to the site. 

Not a fan of a bounty since the funds will most likely be mismanaged.


----------



## fastwater

Don't get me wrong cause I surely agree that every yote we can kill is a plus, but IMO, hunting alone just is not enough. Just too many pups born per year. And actually, I've read a few studies that even suggest that just hunting them, thinning them a little may do more harm as far as controlling population cause the females instinctively throw more pups to fight for their survival when their numbers start getting thinned out.
Again, IMO, consistent combo of trapping and hunting is the only way they will ever be controlled. And in most cases, that's just not going to happen due to the fact there just aren't that many people still trapping.


----------



## matticito

Doboy said:


> The yotes are all over the State Game Lands,,, down around Zanesville, Dresden, Dillion,,,,,, Muskingum River. I know that for fact.
> View attachment 282679


Heck they are all over, everywhere. See them all over cleveland, minutes from downtown, side of main roads, anywhere. Lakewood had a coyote bugging everyone. 

The uneducated on the matter will say it's because we keep taking their land.... More like it's because they have no predators. You can't teach these dummies science even if they are those "believe science" types. I don't like woods being torn down for a new house any more than they do, but simple very few people trap anymore. 

There was 1 in southland shopping center few years back. I saw a huge 1 couple weeks ago at the old softball world. My family gets them in north Royalton, independence and I see them and have heard them in Parma heights.


----------



## Shaun69007

Depending on where in Perry county. my father in law traps around and lives in thornville. He would probably be more that welcome to come grab some out for you. But they are here to stay. for everyone killed 1 takes its place.


----------



## Shortdrift

We have them here in Medina. They were raising all sorts of hell the other night. Sounded like they were killing another animal or one of the neighbors feral cats. I have considered baiting them and picking them off from the family room during the early dawn hours. If the feral cat/kitten problem continues to decline I will probably start feeding them,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## fastwater

Shortdrift said:


> We have them here in Medina. They were raising all sorts of hell the other night. Sounded like they were killing another animal or one of the neighbors feral cats. I have considered baiting them and picking them off from the family room during the early dawn hours. If the feral cat/kitten problem continues to decline I will probably start feeding them,,,,,,,,,,,


No more feral cats is the plus to having yotes. We've lived at this residence going on 18yrs. When we first moved in, woods and surrounding areas were infested with feral cats as well as packs of dogs. This seems to be a great area for irresponsible morons that like to dump their unwanted animals off for someone else to have to deal with.
Anyway, about 10yrs when the yotes really started to populate this area more heavily, the feral cat ago population started to thin out. Currently, we don't see any around. Nor are the dog packs around.
The rabbit and turkey population has also decreased as well as deer population. People around that had free range chickens don't have them anymore either. As far as the decreasing deer population, I'd bet this herd just cannot withstand the human hunting pressure coupled with the yote pressure.


----------



## Smitty82

Some interesting reading... 

https://www.outdoornews.com/2018/05/28/ohio-coyote-research-sheds-new-light-tricksters/

https://www.news-herald.com/news/oh...cle_a96dbdfa-b135-5ff9-adaf-a3e8629e2967.html


----------



## starcraft36

Ever had one disrespect you like this? Ha ha

Although 11 minutes later a 10 pt cruised through....


----------



## fastwater

starcraft36 said:


> View attachment 282707
> Ever had one disrespect you like this? Ha ha
> 
> Although 11 minutes later a 10 pt cruised through....


Hmmm...if that don't beat all!

What are the 4 horizontal, straight 'post' looking images to his left?


----------



## Smitty82

That's Hilarious


----------



## aquaholic2

Muddy said:


> A bounty is never going to happen. I agree, there are too many coyotes in many areas. You just have to get out there and kill them.


 I guess I'll reply to Muddy as he hit on the most important aspect... " A bounty is never going to happen" The obvious question is " Why"....? Several here have identified the real problem, that not enough people trap, hunt, pursue coyotes to make a dent in their population explosion. Why don't "us hunters" devote the time to killing them...?
First reason is from experience I can vouch for the fact that they are much harder to kill than a deer, turkey, or even a fox... been trying for years...! Another reason is motivation...I would love to see them gone, but find it hard to devote time, and dollars in equipment to such a low probability of success.
Some of you will remember the fur price spike of the early 80's...$ 8 muskrats,$25 ****, $45 fox etc... I bought many Christmas gifts for my young family with those dollars...you had to be quick to pick up a roadkill before it went into another car trunk... everyone was on the lookout for some quick serious money.
Money is a great motivator....How many more "coyote hunters" would we have if instead of a possible $ 12-15 for the pelt, we could be guaranteed $ 50 a kill.... go out on a good night and kill or trap several and come away with some serious jack....? ODNR will never cooperate with this but private groups/ outdoorsmen could fund this without their involvement.... Thoughts....?


----------



## Muddy

I kill them by baiting them into a motion detector. This set up allows me to pursue them 24/7 (when I’m at home). It’s a pretty low cost and time efficient method of killing them. I would encourage everyone to try it who lives outside of town. Between my bait/shoot method and the guy next door who snares them, we put a hurting on them every year. It has helped the local deer herd.


----------



## Fishstix

I hunt land in Perry County as well. First year hunting down there. I've had trail camera's out since June and I've only got 1 on camera to date. If I see one and there is an opportunity to shoot it, I will. What's odd to me is that I've been hunting 25+ years and have only seen 1 from the stand. Crazy when you think about the amount of hours and days I've spent in the stand.


----------



## crappiedude

I doubt you'd ever find a reliable source of money to fund a bounty much less find enough people willing to pursue the coyotes even if the money were available. Most efforts and the results would be minimal at best. In order to be effective the hunting/trapping pressure would have to be relentless and complete, meaning every property in a given area would have to have people pursuing coyotes. Meaning any properties left unhunted would simply be breeding ground to replenish the population.
The property I hunt has 2 different people who hunt coyotes. These guys do what they can but it's simply not enough. One guys favorite spot is to hunt the rolled up hay bales. His thought are the mice are attracted to all the seeds in the hay, the coyotes come in to get the mice. He killed 20 yotes in 2017 but only 13 so far this year.
Most people simply don't have the time nor the desire to hunt yotes to be effective.


----------



## starcraft36

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...if that don't beat all!
> 
> What are the 4 horizontal, straight 'post' looking images to his left?


Sorry, it is just a reflection of the windows. It was a phone picture taken off the computer screen I was using to go through the SD card.


----------



## fastwater

starcraft36 said:


> Sorry, it is just a reflection of the windows. It was a phone picture taken off the computer screen I was using to go through the SD card.


Gotcha...thanks!


----------



## $diesel$

I have decided to start addressing my AWEFUL coyote problem. I live between two old limestone quarries and they are filthy with them.
I moved into this house 15 years ago and it was not unusual to see 30 or more turkeys in the back yard. Now i see none. Just invested in some snares not to mention the calls and decoys from last year. 
I believe you guys are right, just have to stay on'm to keep the numbers down.
This was my back yard in 2015, after most of the turks vanished.


----------



## fastwater

Had the same here before the yote on slot $diesel$.
We moved here in a November. They had to extend the leach bed about 200ft to bring it to code. At any rate, when they got done, it was too late to plant grass seed in that portion of the yard so they put in winter wheat to hold the ground for the winter.
The next Spring, the wife and I counted 40+ turkey picking around in the wheat.
This past summer, we had two hens with, if I remember correctly, eleven poults that showed up about every day. As time went on, the poults dwindled until there were only 3-4 left. 
Also, several years ago, on a very hot summer day, I pulled in the driveway at about 3pm, stepped out of the truck to hear an awful sound coming from down in the ravine.
Ran through the house, grabbed a pistol and ran to the ravine. As I got to the top of the ravine, about 30yds down in the bottom were three yotes that had an adult doe down. They were lunging,biting at her hind quarters. She was making sounds that would make your hair stand on end. Got a few feet down the bank before they saw me and when they did, they didn't run...just stopped attacking the doe. I was able to kill two and missed the third as it finally ran up the other bank. 
i sit down and watched the doe for a long time as she layed there trying to get up enough energy to get up. It was clear from the froth coming from her mouth that they had just run her in the heat until she dropped. She finally got up, stood around for another few minutes and finally started up the ravine. It didn't look as though her injuries were bad as I saw no blood coming from her.


----------



## Shortdrift

Looking back in time, I recall my son and I seeing and shooting the first coyote I had encountered in Noble County, SE Ohio. That was forty years ago! I believe the Yotes were just starting to move North and East at that time as there had been several reports of sightings in SW, Ohio. When did you start encountering them?


----------



## fastwater

Shortdrift said:


> Looking back in time, I recall my son and I seeing and shooting the first coyote I had encountered in Noble County, SE Ohio. That was forty years ago! I believe the Yotes were just starting to move North and East at that time as there had been several reports of sightings in SW, Ohio. When did you start encountering them?


I've been here going on 18yrs. Noticed what seems to have been a big increase probably 10-11yrs ago.
My neighbor that farms and runs about 70-80 head of cattle has been here since the early 70's. He said he believes there's been a huge increase in about the same time frame. He's had so many issues with calving cows and yotes that he is seriously considering getting a llama to run with the herd. We hear yotes here every night. But I can always tell if he's got a cow down calving cause the yotes hear her bellowing, know the cow is down and they are extra vocal from his way


----------



## $diesel$

That would be about right. Been here 14-15 years and i'd say that, ya abound 10 or so years.


----------



## eyecatchum2

My 14 year old nephew shot 2 with his bow in one day, missed another one, and his dad missed one due to brush deflecting his arrow. All on the same farm in Portage county opening day this year.


----------



## SongDogBuster

There not that hard to hunt once you learn there language . Just like turkey hunting you got to get out and do it and learn from your mistakes . Once you cal l a couple in you'll be hooked its definetly a rush. Only real advise is keep it simple don't over think it - there smart but not that smart. Jan. -Feb. best time - just like deer in rut there hormones rule there lives and its good practice if you use your deer rifle .


----------



## crappiedude

Shortdrift said:


> When did you start encountering them?


Not me personally but in 1980 I killed my 1st deer. I went to check the deer in at East Fork Lake State Park. As I was talking to the ranger a call came in on his radio from another ranger about a trapper catching 2 coyotes. Back then Coyotes were rare. Didn't here much about them for a few years after that then a friend killed one. Then it seems they became fairly common in the mid80's to 90's. The turkey population had exploded in SW Ohio by then but when the yote took a stronghold the turkeys all but vanished for 3 or 4 year. The birds are back again but not nearly in the numbers they used to be.
The only good I saw come from the yotes was they seemed to have cleared up the pack dogs. The dogs got so bad at one point between a friend and myself we saw 17 different dogs in 3 different packs one day. We were only hunting about 250 yards apart. Some of those dogs got pretty aggressive so I was glad to see them gone.


----------



## matticito

fastwater said:


> . He's had so many issues with calving cows and yotes that he is seriously considering getting a llama to run with the herd.


 if he gets a female, he can rent a male to fertilize the female and get a young alpaca that way. Alpacas are probably more common I think they protect herds the same. Seems lots of people hace alpacas I often see yards have 4 or so. People out by west branch have some, a woman in cleveland has some. Very common.


----------



## fastwater

That interesting matticito. I will let him know.


----------



## Matt63

matticito said:


> if he gets a female, he can rent a male to fertilize the female and get a young alpaca that way. Alpacas are probably more common I think they protect herds the same. Seems lots of people hace alpacas I often see yards have 4 or so. People out by west branch have some, a woman in cleveland has some. Very common.


I here donkeys are the same they hate coyotes seen some videos online them kicking the sh#t out of them


----------



## litman24

Matt63 said:


> I here donkeys are the same they hate coyotes seen some videos online them kicking the sh#t out of them


 About 6 years ago I started hunting & trapping coyotes after a noticeable decline in game. I killed 56 the last 2 years. I hunt in Trumbull & Harrison Counties. The coyote control has made a huge difference in the return of deer, rabbits & turkey. 
I use ghost snares and hut them with the Primos Alpha dog call. Favorite sounds are Female invite, young male answer howl and pup distress. 
I use an AR .223 with a Pulsar Trail Thermal. Hunting coyotes has become my favorite sport. It’s addicting and rewarding with returning game populations.


----------



## Skippy

Litman 24, Do you post on Trapperman.com under a different name?


----------



## litman24

Skippy said:


> Litman 24, Do you post on Trapperman.com under a different name?


No.......


----------



## aquaholic2

litman24 said:


> About 6 years ago I started hunting & trapping coyotes after a noticeable decline in game. I killed 56 the last 2 years. I hunt in Trumbull & Harrison Counties. The coyote control has made a huge difference in the return of deer, rabbits & turkey.
> I use ghost snares and hut them with the Primos Alpha dog call. Favorite sounds are Female invite, young male answer howl and pup distress.
> I use an AR .223 with a Pulsar Trail Thermal. Hunting coyotes has become my favorite sport. It’s addicting and rewarding with returning game populations.


Litman….I would be interested in Texting/chatting... 567-four29-813one AH2


----------



## Doboy

litman24 said:


> About 6 years ago I started hunting & trapping coyotes after a noticeable decline in game. I killed 56 the last 2 years. I hunt in Trumbull & Harrison Counties. The coyote control has made a huge difference in the return of deer, rabbits & turkey.
> I use ghost snares and hut them with the *Primos Alpha dog call*. Favorite sounds are Female invite, young male answer howl and pup distress.
> I use an *AR .223 with a Pulsar Trail Thermal*. Hunting coyotes has become my favorite sport. It’s addicting and rewarding with returning game populations.




THANKS for that litman,,,,, 'WE' really need the first hand reviews on WHAT WORKS,,,
before we sink a ton of $$$$$$$ into a NEW HOBIE. ;>)


Is this what your using?
https://www.amazon.com/Primos-Hunting-3756-Electronic-Predator/dp/B005A3FWNW

https://www.amazon.com/Pulsar-Trail-XP-Thermal-Riflescope/dp/B0754JBCXP
*
If any of you guys have a set-up THAT'S WORKING, & it's a TAD easier on the wallet,,,, 
PLEASE FEEL FREE TO ADVISE. ;>)
*


----------



## litman24

Doboy said:


> THANKS for that litman,,,,, 'WE' really need the first hand reviews on WHAT WORKS,,,
> before we sink a ton of $$$$$$$ into a NEW HOBIE. ;>)
> 
> 
> Is this what your using?
> https://www.amazon.com/Primos-Hunting-3756-Electronic-Predator/dp/B005A3FWNW
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Pulsar-Trail-XP-Thermal-Riflescope/dp/B0754JBCXP
> *
> If any of you guys have a set-up THAT'S WORKING, & it's a TAD easier on the wallet,,,,
> PLEASE FEEL FREE TO ADVISE. ;>)
> *


Yes that’s what I use. I just started with the thermal. 95% of what I shot the last couple years has been under full moon week and daylight calling.


----------



## JV1

Been having problems for 3 years. Just buried my daughters cat. He got away and came home with his skin pulled over his scalp. After surgery and meds he died last week of blood infection. This photo was taken from my kitchen window last spring. Where a rifle is now parked 24/7. We got 2 killed and 1 wounded. They are getting bold enough that when my wifes yorkie barks they come charging out


----------



## litman24

JV1 said:


> Been having problems for 3 years. Just buried my daughters cat. He got away and came home with his skin pulled over his scalp. After surgery and meds he died last week of blood infection. This photo was taken from my kitchen window last spring. Where a rifle is now parked 24/7. We got 2 killed and 1 wounded. They are getting bold enough that when my wifes yorkie barks they come charging out
> View attachment 286027


There is a baby puppy sound under the “other” category that’s one of my favorites


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Stevo said:


> Look into using Snare's, dont have to check very often & very effective.


Must be checked every 24 hours just like any other trapping method


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

I’m an avid hunter and trapper. I think it’s always funny how anytime you get a decline in any population it’s automatically the coyotes! As hunters and stewards of the land it’s our job to keep all the different game species in check. The decline in deer numbers COULDN’T possibly have anything to do with the liberal bag limits of the past 10+ years a coyotes main diet consist of mice and insects but they are opportunistic hunters. Anyone who lets cats or dogs wander outside of their yards can’t blame the coyotes. That is their territory not domestic pets. I hear everyone complain about the coyote “problem” yet when you ask for hunting or trapping permission it’s almost always a NO! It shouldn’t take a bounty to get people to get after them if they claim there is such a problem that they feel the need to complain about them. I shoot every one that walks past me deer hunting but definitely don’t feel I should be paid for doing it. It’s just part of my job as a hunter.


----------



## Rustynails

Been trapping them for a few years now in NW Ohio. It is by far the best way to reduce their numbers. I use footholds and cable as they are working around the clock. Imo calling is not as effective even though it is a fun way to hunt. They are down in numbers this season in my area, I'd like to think my efforts are helping somewhat. Good luck


----------



## miked913

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I’m an avid hunter and trapper. I think it’s always funny how anytime you get a decline in any population it’s automatically the coyotes! As hunters and stewards of the land it’s our job to keep all the different game species in check. The decline in deer numbers COULDN’T possibly have anything to do with the liberal bag limits of the past 10+ years a coyotes main diet consist of mice and insects but they are opportunistic hunters. Anyone who lets cats or dogs wander outside of their yards can’t blame the coyotes. That is their territory not domestic pets. I hear everyone complain about the coyote “problem” yet when you ask for hunting or trapping permission it’s almost always a NO! It shouldn’t take a bounty to get people to get after them if they claim there is such a problem that they feel the need to complain about them. I shoot every one that walks past me deer hunting but definitely don’t feel I should be paid for doing it. It’s just part of my job as a hunter.


Mike couldn't agree more. That kind of talk on here can get you banned though. Coyotes all weigh 50+ pounds and kill every deer around, everyone has trail cams of a coyote bringing dozens of deer back to the den. Don't bother posting any research either. That doesn't help, keep doing what you do! Enjoy the outdoors and the sense of pride when you out smart one of the smartest and misunderstood critters on Earth!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

miked913 said:


> Mike couldn't agree more. That kind of talk on here can get you banned though. Coyotes all weigh 50+ pounds and kill every deer around, everyone has trail cams of a coyote bringing dozens of deer back to the den. Don't bother posting any research either. That doesn't help, keep doing what you do! Enjoy the outdoors and the sense of pride when you out smart one of the smartest and misunderstood critters on Earth!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I’ve heard the rumors of shepherd size coyotes but after harvesting several hundred in the past 20+ years I’ve yet to see one come close to 50 pounds. 


miked913 said:


> Mike couldn't agree more. That kind of talk on here can get you banned though. Coyotes all weigh 50+ pounds and kill every deer around, everyone has trail cams of a coyote bringing dozens of deer back to the den. Don't bother posting any research either. That doesn't help, keep doing what you do! Enjoy the outdoors and the sense of pride when you out smart one of the smartest and misunderstood critters on Earth!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

I hear you! I caught my 1st coyote in 1990 in portage co. Only caught single digits until the late 90's but since then been catching 20- 50 per year. Everyone is an expert....

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bare naked

I've killed 2 in north central Ohio that were a solid 45 lbs.


----------



## miked913

In the 100's I have killed I have seen 1 that broke 40#'s and it was 41lbs. Most really big ones are males they are about 35 lbs and females rarely hit 30lbs

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdn

We have totaled 7 trapped by snares in two years in our back yard. 150 Yards south of Cleveland city line. I live off of Brookpark and Broadview roads. They are all over here. In ten years since they killed one of our hunting dogs we have about 35 snared. My wife looks at the snares each morning.


----------



## 1more

I’ve heard of people using a #3 treble hook and hanging it up off the ground about 4ft. Is this legal?


----------



## miked913

1more said:


> I’ve heard of people using a #3 treble hook and hanging it up off the ground about 4ft. Is this legal?


Seriously? No it's not legal and the only people doing this are the divers who have seen catfish bigger than a man while inspecting the dam at your local lake. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## gLoomisSR781

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I’m an avid hunter and trapper. I think it’s always funny how anytime you get a decline in any population it’s automatically the coyotes! As hunters and stewards of the land it’s our job to keep all the different game species in check. The decline in deer numbers COULDN’T possibly have anything to do with the liberal bag limits of the past 10+ years a coyotes main diet consist of mice and insects but they are opportunistic hunters. Anyone who lets cats or dogs wander outside of their yards can’t blame the coyotes. That is their territory not domestic pets. I hear everyone complain about the coyote “problem” yet when you ask for hunting or trapping permission it’s almost always a NO! It shouldn’t take a bounty to get people to get after them if they claim there is such a problem that they feel the need to complain about them. I shoot every one that walks past me deer hunting but definitely don’t feel I should be paid for doing it. It’s just part of my job as a hunter.


 This is dead on. The online check-in for deer is the most fraudulent process I've ever seen.


----------



## bobk

gLoomisSR781 said:


> This is dead on. The online check-in for deer is the most fraudulent process I've ever seen.


Since it's an online process now just what is it that you have seen that is so fraudulent?


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Since it's an online process now just what is it that you have seen that is so fraudulent?


Yep...interested in hearing all 'factual' comments(in other words, comments that are backed with proven facts)on how 'fraudulent' the new system is as well. Would also like to hear 'facts'(not hearsay or undocumented opinions) on how the new system has increased the number of poachers that weren't already poaching under the old system.


----------



## Muddy

The largest coyote that I have ever killed weighed 46 pounds. Most are somewhere in the 30's. I had a monster coming in last winter that was twice as big as the other coyotes. I watched him several nights push the other coyotes off the bait. I never got a shot on him.


----------



## jl106112

I think gloomis is pointing more to the idea that it is very easy to shoot a deer, tag it, and get it home butchered out all before the 24 hr window is up. If any LEO stops you in that 24 hr window they cant do jack squat except trust that you are going to call in the deer. Now they can look later on to see if you had actually tagged it but, if you were stopped would you not call it? 

In theory you could buy one tag, print it out many times and just fill out a blank copy in order to legally get the deer home. If you do not think this is happening then you are kidding yourself. Did this increase the number of poachers? I cannot answer that but I can say it made it a hell of a lot easier. No need for facts when you are drawing your own opinion on what you observe and feel, gents. . 

I agree with Gloomis. I also agree that everyone complains about it but does nothing until it effects them. You ask the little old lady down the road if you can coyote hunt and she says no "she doesn't approve of hunting or hurting animals". Two weeks later her rat Yorkie is taken and behold she will let anyone on the land to kill them.


----------



## gLoomisSR781

jl106112 said:


> I think gloomis is pointing more to the idea that it is very easy to shoot a deer, tag it, and get it home butchered out all before the 24 hr window is up. If any LEO stops you in that 24 hr window they cant do jack squat except trust that you are going to call in the deer. Now they can look later on to see if you had actually tagged it but, if you were stopped would you not call it?
> 
> In theory you could buy one tag, print it out many times and just fill out a blank copy in order to legally get the deer home. If you do not think this is happening then you are kidding yourself. Did this increase the number of poachers? I cannot answer that but I can say it made it a hell of a lot easier. No need for facts when you are drawing your own opinion on what you observe and feel, gents. .
> 
> I agree with Gloomis. I also agree that everyone complains about it but does nothing until it effects them. You ask the little old lady down the road if you can coyote hunt and she says no "she doesn't approve of hunting or hurting animals". Two weeks later her rat Yorkie is taken and behold she will let anyone on the land to kill them.


 Sorry guys I wasn't trying to stir the pot or anything but I do agree that the finger is always pointed first at the coyotes and that's understandable. People talk about all the rabbits and quail that were around. We had them on our farm and down the road when we along with dang near everyone else in the area cleared all the heavily over grown fence rows the habitat went and the rabbits and quail were gone. Feral cats and birds of prey took care of them. Coyotes didn't get them all. 
The high deer bag limits over the years had to take a toll or they wouldn't have reduced them some time back. I think there's multiple factors at play with the deer population. The coyotes certainly don't help. 
People need to hunt them more but I think they get discouraged from watching YouTube videos of coyotes running in set up after set up and they get out there and realize it's whole lot harder than it looks after multiple sets and nothing and not realizing how big of territory they actually roam.


----------



## Ctowner

Shortdrift said:


> We have them here in Medina. They were raising all sorts of hell the other night. Sounded like they were killing another animal or one of the neighbors feral cats. I have considered baiting them and picking them off from the family room during the early dawn hours. If the feral cat/kitten problem continues to decline I will probably start feeding them,,,,,,,,,,,


we kill as many as we can in snow in the winter snow traking is only way to get male and female have to b killed or they will have pups


----------



## buckeyebowman

gLoomisSR781 said:


> Sorry guys I wasn't trying to stir the pot or anything but I do agree that the finger is always pointed first at the coyotes and that's understandable. People talk about all the rabbits and quail that were around. We had them on our farm and down the road when we along with dang near everyone else in the area cleared all the heavily over grown fence rows the habitat went and the rabbits and quail were gone. Feral cats and birds of prey took care of them. Coyotes didn't get them all.
> The high deer bag limits over the years had to take a toll or they wouldn't have reduced them some time back. I think there's multiple factors at play with the deer population. The coyotes certainly don't help.
> People need to hunt them more but I think they get discouraged from watching YouTube videos of coyotes running in set up after set up and they get out there and realize it's whole lot harder than it looks after multiple sets and nothing and not realizing how big of territory they actually roam.


I agree. my BIL has a place to hunt in SE Ohio and there are plenty of yotes around. There are also plenty of deer! He dropped me off at a well head early one morning in the black dark. I decided to have a hot cup of coffee out of my thermos and one last cig before walking in. I heard three separate packs of yotes set up yip fests all around me. Yet, the deer were there. My BIL shoots at least one out of there every year, including some darn nice bucks! 

It's a little more complex than blaming everything on yotes. They're just an easy target. Like gLoomis mentioned, the liberal bag limits of years past with cheap doe tags put more a hurting on the deer herd than any number of yotes could. And then hunters turned around and said the DOW "killed all the deer"! No they didn't, WE DID! Deer hunters took full advantage of the limits and stuffed their freezers! 

As far as my BIL's place in SE Ohio goes, what puts more of a hurt on the deer herd than yotes is EHD! The farm encompasses a creek valley and the ridges on either side. One drought year he went down to do some maintenance on the cabin, cut the grass, check his cameras and do some scouting. He wasn't getting many pics, and heard a report on the radio about a serious EHD outbreak in his area. He had noticed that the creek had dried up to a few pitiful little mudholes. So, he decided to walk the length of the creek for the length of the farm.

He was horrified at what he found, deer carcass after carcass after carcass! He said the stench of rotting flesh was so heavy in some places he just had to double over and puke! It took the herd 5 full years to recover from that!


----------



## gLoomisSR781

buckeyebowman said:


> I agree. my BIL has a place to hunt in SE Ohio and there are plenty of yotes around. There are also plenty of deer! He dropped me off at a well head early one morning in the black dark. I decided to have a hot cup of coffee out of my thermos and one last cig before walking in. I heard three separate packs of yotes set up yip fests all around me. Yet, the deer were there. My BIL shoots at least one out of there every year, including some darn nice bucks!
> 
> It's a little more complex than blaming everything on yotes. They're just an easy target. Like gLoomis mentioned, the liberal bag limits of years past with cheap doe tags put more a hurting on the deer herd than any number of yotes could. And then hunters turned around and said the DOW "killed all the deer"! No they didn't, WE DID! Deer hunters took full advantage of the limits and stuffed their freezers!
> 
> As far as my BIL's place in SE Ohio goes, what puts more of a hurt on the deer herd than yotes is EHD! The farm encompasses a creek valley and the ridges on either side. One drought year he went down to do some maintenance on the cabin, cut the grass, check his cameras and do some scouting. He wasn't getting many pics, and heard a report on the radio about a serious EHD outbreak in his area. He had noticed that the creek had dried up to a few pitiful little mudholes. So, he decided to walk the length of the creek for the length of the farm.
> 
> He was horrified at what he found, deer carcass after carcass after carcass! He said the stench of rotting flesh was so heavy in some places he just had to double over and puke! It took the herd 5 full years to recover from that!


 One of the many factors I was going to mention was disease effecting local deer populations. Since I didn't have any FACTS to post so I wasn't accused of witchcraft or sorcery I left it out but now that you brought it up which is great, you can Google hemorrhagic disease and see just how impacting EHD is.


----------



## bobk

​


gLoomisSR781 said:


> One of the many factors I was going to mention was disease effecting local deer populations. Since I didn't have any FACTS to post so I wasn't accused of witchcraft or sorcery I left it out but now that you brought it up which is great, you can Google hemorrhagic disease and see just how impacting EHD is.


Witchcraft, lol. I was just wanting some real info regarding the phone check system if you have seen it happening. I just don't believe it's being abused like some do. Which is OK, we all have our thoughts on why the herd is down. EHD is real and I think it as well as the good old days of too many shooting more than they really needed added to the reduced numbers we have now on much of the public land. The amount of hunters is declining yearly as well. I'm trying to do my part on the yotes . I have snares out on a pile and will put more out as soon as the deer are butchered from this past weekend. I don't know squat on snaring but I'm trying.lol

Lets all just hope the new changes made on public lands has some benefits. I'm sure it will take several years to know if it helped.


----------



## miked913

We all know there are a zillion factors with the telecheck system, I found it interesting in 2015 the 1st year for West Virginia going to an automated system their deer kill was up 32%! So maybe there is more to the "convenience" factor?? Do you think some deer weren't being checked before they had it? 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

miked913 said:


> We all know there are a zillion factors with the telecheck system, I found it interesting in 2015 the 1st year for West Virginia going to an automated system their deer kill was up 32%! So maybe there is more to the "convenience" factor?? Do you think some deer weren't being checked before they had it?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Absolutely. That’s what I was saying Saturday night when we were talking about it. I think it’s easier for some so they now do the right thing and actually check them in.


----------



## crappiedude

miked913 said:


> So maybe there is more to the "convenience" factor?? Do you think some deer weren't being checked before they had it?


I know many people who didn't check in deer on the old system because they couldn't find a check station open. I know guys who bragged they would gun hunt over Thanksgiving weekend so they could get a deer before the orange army hit the woods. I've had guys running the check stations ask me if I wanted to check in my buck as a doe or just use an urban tag. How many times have we heard of guys who had their wife or mother check in a deer so they could keep hunting? I talked to so many people who abused the old system over the years I thought me and my friend were the last hunters left in the world who followed the rules. Any one who thinks the old system was better is just kidding themselves. Cheaters are going to cheat no matter what.



bobk said:


> I think it’s easier for some so they now do the right thing and actually check them in.


I agree with this. In either system we've always checked in our deer but I'm so happy I don't have to drive around anymore looking for an open check station.


----------



## turkeyt

Yotes will eat anything they can get in their mouth...even corn. Lol


----------



## litman24

turkeyt said:


> View attachment 286861
> Yotes will eat anything they can get in their mouth...even corn. Lol


Coyote season/mating season has begun. Tonight was 1st night out.


----------



## miked913

litman24 said:


> Coyote season/mating season has begun. Tonight was 1st night out.


Are you sure that's how they mate?

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## $diesel$

Good job,litman.


----------



## turkeyt

Came home about 8 p.m. and the local yotes were yackin and were still at it 10:30. I am just wondering if sometime in the future they will come closer in the daytime. Every other wild game creature has ended up in our yards in the last few years. Food seems to bring them in. If the supply and demand and hunger takes over, I would not be surprised to look out and see yotes on a regular basis. Just saying.....


----------



## litman24

turkeyt said:


> View attachment 287633
> Came home about 8 p.m. and the local yotes were yackin and were still at it 10:30. I am just wondering if sometime in the future they will come closer in the daytime. Every other wild game creature has ended up in our yards in the last few years. Food seems to bring them in. If the supply and demand and hunger takes over, I would not be surprised to look out and see yotes on a regular basis. Just saying.....


The one I shot last night was in a buddy’s back yard. It came charging to the baby puppy call with 2 others. I was set up against that apple tree which is 20 yards from his garage!


----------



## fastwater

turkeyt said:


> View attachment 287633
> Came home about 8 p.m. and the local yotes were yackin and were still at it 10:30. I am just wondering if sometime in the future they will come closer in the daytime. Every other wild game creature has ended up in our yards in the last few years. Food seems to bring them in. If the supply and demand and hunger takes over, I would not be surprised to look out and see yotes on a regular basis. Just saying.....


Have killed a total of five in the yard over the years. 
They like to come up in the yard and lay under the blue spruce trees waiting to get the jump on the rabbits. Also killed a huge male about 9am one morning that was sniffing around under an apple tree that a doe and her two very young fawns were under earlier that morning.
Moral of the story...yotes are opportunist. If there is an opportunity for food where they feel relatively safe getting at, they will come.


----------



## aquaholic2

fastwater said:


> Have killed a total of five in the yard over the years.
> They like to come up in the yard and lay under the blue spruce trees waiting to get the jump on the rabbits. Also killed a huge male about 9am one morning that was sniffing around under an apple tree that a doe and her two very young fawns were under earlier that morning.
> Moral of the story...yotes are opportunist. If there is an opportunity for food where they feel relatively safe getting at, they will come.


Great information posted as always, but I need to ask again....how many more of you might get into coyote hunting if you knew the Ohio Coyote Management Group would offer you $25 a tail..no questions asked...?


----------



## bobk

Who is funding the “Ohio coyote management group” ?


----------



## jl106112

Again, I would kill them free of charge if you tell me where . Seriously though, we should start an OGF Coyote Club


----------



## crappiedude

bobk said:


> Who is funding the “Ohio coyote management group” ?


Same people who are funding the raccoon management group and the skunk management group or the ground hog management group or....aka no one.


----------



## 0utwest

aquaholic2 said:


> Great information posted as always, but I need to ask again....how many more of you might get into coyote hunting if you knew the Ohio Coyote Management Group would offer you $25 a tail..no questions asked...?[/QUO


This is more than just ohio , ask sportsman from penn. n.y. and mich. lots of the north eastern states are having these issues . The only thing I know that I can do now for the problem in my area is try and do my part by keeping them in check . I have only killed 10 in the last 5 years and I know its not enough so im going to dig out the traps and do what I loved when I was a kid !


----------



## 0utwest

jl106112 said:


> Again, I would kill them free of charge if you tell me where . Seriously though, we should start an OGF Coyote Club


There is a hunt put on in Geauga county every year by the wild turkey federation club there that you might or others might be interested in . Hopefully some one chimes in with more info or I will do a little investigating .


----------



## Harry1959

bobk said:


> Who is funding the “Ohio coyote management group” ?


 I wouldn’t be opposed to taking a $10 coyote control fee as a separate charge with my license. 995,000 hunters x $10= $9,950,000 divided by $25 =398,000 coyotes. Will post my resource for number of Ohio hunters. You guys please , check my figures and math.
https://wsfrprograms.fws.gov/subpages/licenseinfo/Natl Hunting License Report 2018.pdf


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> This is more than just ohio , ask sportsman from penn. n.y. and mich. lots of the north eastern states are having these issues . The only thing I know that I can do now for the problem in my area is try and do my part by keeping them in check . I have only killed 10 in the last 5 years and I know its not enough so im going to dig out the traps and do what I loved when I was a kid !


You are correct! This was just on the news yesterday:
https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/01...scape-litchfield-new-hampshire-doug-anderson/



0utwest said:


> There is a hunt put on in Geauga county every year by the wild turkey federation club there that you might or others might be interested in . Hopefully some one chimes in with more info or I will do a little investigating .


Amanda Township Fire Dept. has put a yearly yote drive on for many years. Often up to 100+ hunters showing up. Matters of fact...it's coming up very shortly.
Here's a 2014 article the Cols. Dispatch put out about it.
When reading, please pay particular attention to the attitude of the Humane Society on the subject. With that kind of 'zero common sense' attitude from a government entity we wonder why there's a yote explosion.


----------



## Harry1959

fW as I was typing my previous post, that’s what I was thinking. DNR would receive a lot crap from PETA, spca, etc. again people who know nothing about wildlife management. Law suits, all the crap.


----------



## 0utwest

Harry1959 said:


> fW as I was typing my previous post, that’s what I was thinking. DNR would receive a lot crap from PETA, spca, etc. again people who know nothing about wildlife management. Law suits, all the crap.


True just look at the issues with grizzlies in Yellowstone and then there is the wolf issue but that is a total nightmare for the states trying to manage them .


----------



## turkeyt

Yipeeee!


----------



## miked913

Have had coyotes for years. Didn't see the turkey population drop until I started getting lots of these.
















Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## $diesel$

Thats a skeeeeeedad o coyotes, turkeyt. Ya having any problems with your turkey numbers?


----------



## $diesel$

Didn't think of the bobcats, miked. I've not seen one here and neither has my son, but some of my neighbors said they saw them. If this snow amounts to anything, i may head out in the UTV tomorrow just on my trails to see if i can cut a set of cat tracks.


----------



## calmwater

This is my wife yesterday morning. They are getting thick around here


----------



## turkeyt

$diesel$ said:


> Thats a skeeeeeedad o coyotes, turkeyt. Ya having any problems with your turkey numbers?


We have not gotten as many turkey on cams in past couple years. Year before last turkeys were at a minimum. This year deer were not as plentiful and we saw very few young ones this fall. Owner does not want trapping because he has cats who roam around. I would like to set up legal type snares to rid him of a few yotes. He thinks the cats would get caught in them. I'm surprised he has any cats left.


----------



## Muddy

We have put a serious dent in the coyote population around our house. Year after year of taking 25-50 from our area has done a job on them. They are few and far between this year. Hopefully some new arrivals show up as it gets cold out and the breeding season gets going. I need something to shoot.


----------



## snag

?? Not having a coyote rifle, do I stand a chance using my 12 ga with a full choke and buck shot, and would early morning or before dark be better. I have a predator call to use.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

That will get them. Pattern it and work within your limits.


----------



## Lil' Rob

jl106112 said:


> Again, I would kill them free of charge if you tell me where . Seriously though, we should start an OGF Coyote Club


Saw an ad in one of the Medina papers that organization in Wadsworth or Barberton (sorry can't remember who for sure) was looking for volunteers for predator hunters to reduce the numbers in an effort to help repopulate pheasant or some other game animal. Again, sorry, I can't remember the specifics.


----------



## bobk

miked913 said:


> Have had coyotes for years. Didn't see the turkey population drop until I started getting lots of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


What county Mike?


----------



## miked913

bobk said:


> What county Mike?


Morgan


Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

miked913 said:


> Morgan
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I’m in Hocking so pretty close. I just started getting pics of cats this past year. I also saw my poults reduced to next to nothing. In 25 years of owning our land it’s the first time to not have poults being seen. Tons of hens but no little ones. Daily sightings of a group of hens and only one had poults. 2 days later the same group of hens and no poults left. Sad! 
Yotes have been here for a long time.


----------



## fastwater

When it comes down to various wildlife disappearing, I think it's a combination of the balance of all predators that cause the problem. Don't think the lack of turkeys is solely due to yotes. Yep, they've been here for years...but at what level? Don't think it's solely due to *****,Skunks,oppssums,mink,weasels,bobcats etc. I think it's when the balance of all...or any combination of animals that feed on the dwindling species gets out of control, that's when we start seeing less numbers of the animals that are the prey. And with very little to no trapping going on, many of these animals are way overpopulated. Especially *****.
But there's no doubt bobcats will put a hurtin on wildlife.
I had two hens running together with several poults showing up here in the yard everyday this year. The poults where no bigger than robins when they first showed up. By the time these poults were about a month old, there were very few left.

bobk, FWIW, my old neighbor on Harsh Rd has been sending me yearly TC pics of two cats running his property for the last 3-4 yrs.


----------



## J2jm

No value in pelts. Need to get those trappers back out make it worth it for those guys to do it.


----------



## miked913

Trade issues with Russia and China was the final blow to the fur market. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Yep...with the biggest blow being years ago from the various animal rights activists groups publicly condemning and comparing anyone wearing furs to 'Jack the Ripper'.
Can still remember some of the Hollywood society and their propaganda using mass media for their 'animal rights' agenda the same way they do now for their other political agendas.


----------



## Shaun69007

I am a trapper and i averaged $1.28 per **** this year. Fur prices suck. A couple of my **** were freebie's and a couple i only got $0.25 cents. Almost worth the work of the slugging through the mud, miles and .22 bullet. I do it for the hobby and I have went down a pant size since thanksgiving so I am not complaining there but it does get pretty discouraging. MikeD is correct Russia's money is worthless and China hasn't had a cold winter for a while so no fur being sold.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

A buddy of mine has yotes bad on his property in Eastern Ohio. He had kept the population in check on his property over the years but they started running 2 pipelines by his property. This has forced the local yotes in the area on to his property. His problem is, with all the workers around working 24/7 on the pipelines, it's not safe to hunt them so he just has to deal with it. 

He told me he has never heard as many yotes as he has since they started putting those pipelines in. It concentrated them all into a pretty small area because of all the activity going on in the area.


----------



## miked913

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> A buddy of mine has yotes bad on his property in Eastern Ohio. He had kept the population in check on his property over the years but they started running 2 pipelines by his property. This has forced the local yotes in the area on to his property. His problem is, with all the workers around working 24/7 on the pipelines, it's not safe to hunt them so he just has to deal with it.
> 
> He told me he has never heard as many yotes as he has since they started putting those pipelines in. It concentrated them all into a pretty small area because of all the activity going on in the area.


Yotes in a isolated area sounds like a great place to trap em!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman

miked913 said:


> Trade issues with Russia and China was the final blow to the fur market.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Oh, please! The fur business has been dead for quite a while due to home grown efforts! I'm in my mid 60's, and I have 2 buddies who would clear $2500-$3500 a year trapping when they were in high school! That's real money to a kid! Especially back then. 

If you want to kill them, go kill them. But, don't expect any financial reward from anybody. I guess there's a reason that the ODNR has no season and no limits on yotes!


----------



## miked913

The fur business was alive and very well as recently as 3 years ago. Muskrats we're $15+, I averaged almost $9. Even when the market was what you were calling good they were $5 tops. ***** we're averaging way better than the had in 20 years. Heck just last year I sold just shy of $500 in Castor glands. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mashunter18

I think a "good trapper" is your best bet and really under appreciated resource. Id bet ***** are worse on turkey then yote???Might be wrong on that, but ***** are through the roof everywhere. Coyotes to me are more "nomadic" like turkeys. Might be around for a while then you don't see or hear them for a while then they show back up.
Trapping and snares is your best bet to keep them in check efficiently, definitely some "buddy" or guy who thinks they are gonna come over there with a gun and call them all up will not be as effective and probably only work once or twice.


----------



## Harry1959

I’m thinking with the snow we are getting today that me and my landowner/hunting buddy are going to try to call one in Sunday or Monday evening. Went once without success. Figure we will take my 12 gauge with 3 inch mags. And a scoped 22 mag. Borrowed an electric remote control caller. I do have a questions for you guy that are more experienced.
Should I use #5 turkey loads? Or maybe 00 Buck? What’s in range for a shotgun ... guessing 30 yards? 
Also if we kill one, would it make good bait? I know a staked deer carcass would be better. 
Also the caller had a selection of different calls. Any suggestions on which one to use.
Thanks


----------



## Lewis

Effective range of 12 gauge 00 buckshot is 50 yards. On a coyote I'd probably increase it to 60 or 70....hahaha


----------



## crappiedude

Harry1959 said:


> Also if we kill one, would it make good bait?


My friend killed one during gun season from my tree stand. That thing laid there until the end of bow season untouched but it was gone the following spring during turkey season.


----------



## fastwater

Harry1959 said:


> I’m thinking with the snow we are getting today that me and my landowner/hunting buddy are going to try to call one in Sunday or Monday evening. Went once without success. Figure we will take my 12 gauge with 3 inch mags. And a scoped 22 mag. Borrowed an electric remote control caller. I do have a questions for you guy that are more experienced.
> Should I use #5 turkey loads? Or maybe 00 Buck? What’s in range for a shotgun ... guessing 30 yards?
> Also if we kill one, would it make good bait? I know a staked deer carcass would be better.
> Also the caller had a selection of different calls. Any suggestions on which one to use.
> Thanks


What choke is in your shotgun?


----------



## Harry1959

FW, going to take my turkey gun SBE 2, I have improved, modified, full and extra full. I haven’t ever shot 00 Buck, so I appreciate you bringing up what choke I will use. I have no idea with 00 buck. Lol


----------



## fastwater

Would use the X-full choke regardless of shot I used.
If I had my choice, I'd most likely use either #2-3 lead shot. Should be able to get 50yds with either using the X-full but I'd pattern my shotgun with both. Probably the same distance with 00 if your shotgun will pattern it well....say at least 5-7 pellets in kill zone. It's the only way you'll know how your particular shotgun/choke is gonna pattern either.

Have not used them but there's good reports on the Hornady 3" 00buck heavy magnum coyote loads. They claim 50yds if your shotgun patterns them ok.


----------



## Beepum19

675 choke #4 buck.


----------



## Muddy

From my experience a dead coyote is bad to have around if you want to kill more coyotes. #4 buckshoot will kill them just fine. Pattern the gun and know your limits.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Yep...00buck to #4 will all kill them. like turkey hunting, just have to see what your shotgun slings furthest the best. There are also some interesting heavy magnum lead 'flight control' loads in those shot sizes that look interesting as well. But I have not tried them.


----------



## Misdirection

My neighbor boy earning his keep to hunt my property last night. Hit it in the front right shoulder with 00 Buck. It ran over my hill into some really thick stuff. Boy called me at 10:30 last night to help him track it. It would go 40' and bed back down and we had a good blood trail. Once into the thicket we could hear it in front of us, but couldn't see it. Got to a point where a quad trail cut thru the thicket and the boy got another shot at it. Rolled it down the hill and there it laid. About a 30 lbs male. 










Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## mad_river

Lewis said:


> Effective range of 12 gauge 00 buckshot is 50 yards. On a coyote I'd probably increase it to 60 or 70....hahaha


Hahaha. Yes. This one found that out probably 50 yards give or take. Had a snare round his neck.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## davycrockett

The coyote population is crazy. But just wait until the Bobcats get a foothold. There already isn't any small game left. Bobcats will only decimate the few remaining rabbits and such. The state wanted to get a special season this year but caved to the usefull idiots in the nonhunting folks. Instead of using a scientific common sense approach they once again got pressure from those who have never seen a live bobcat.


----------



## litman24

mad_river said:


> Hahaha. Yes. This one found that out probably 50 yards give or take. Had a snare round his neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Another one tonight.


----------



## snag

I was on deer stand tonight and about5:30 I see a coyote moving along the swamp grass, probaly about 60 yards from stand the last time I saw him, I’m going out tomorrow before dark with my call and 00 buckshot.. SIL has said they hear them at night raising Cain around the area.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

davycrockett said:


> The coyote population is crazy. But just wait until the Bobcats get a foothold. *There already isn't any small game left. Bobcats will only decimate the few remaining rabbits and such*.....


I doubt that this is true...in order for a prey population to increase there has to be a readily available food supply. If there is no food, the population will decrease.


----------



## Kenlow1

If there is no food (rabbits, mice, etc) , they will go after cats and small dogs. They are a wiley adaptive animal and will always find food or move to a new area. Right now, a lot of gut piles and roadkill deer are on the menu. With this cold front coming and the temps staying below freezing, it will be tougher to find food and the food out there (deer carcasses) will be frozen. Right now is the best time to get out and call them and with mating season try some coyote challenge calls. We need to thin them out for sure. I will be out the next several weeks and will post how we do. Good luck to all.


----------

